# Critique my form please. Anything helps!



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Get camera off the chair, and find a ladder. Get camera phone all the way up to shoulder height,
and redo photo.


----------



## BowtechJerry (Jan 9, 2020)

My main concern is that I have to till my head forward to look into my peep/sights...


----------



## BowtechJerry (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

1) FIx bow hand.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

2) Make a bow sling...a loop of paracord tied to the riser, so you can put your bow hand through the loop. Gotta use a wrist sling (bow sling), so you don't have to GRAB the bow every time you fire an arrow. With no sling, you HAVE to grab the bow, after the shot, so you don't drop the bow. With a wrist sling, you can allow the bow to drop out of your bow hand, keeping fingers completely relaxed, cuz the job of the bow sling is to catch the bow.


----------



## BowtechJerry (Jan 9, 2020)

I have one on it... Otherwise is that all that all you really see that should be corrected?


----------



## BowtechJerry (Jan 9, 2020)

Also I downloaded your "Nuts and Bolts Of Archery". very well thought out piece of literature. What about my d-loop length and draw length? Is there anything I should do with that to maybe make it so I don't have to put my head forward to look down my peep to see my sights?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

3) Draw length for the bow actually is pretty close to fitting you.
Just gotta learn how to reach FORWARDS, move left armpit about 3-inches FORWARDS of your left ankle.
This means stand up as tall as you can, and stand with your HEAD centered between ankles.










How much am I leaning backwards? See blue head? That much.
So, how much do I have ta lean forwards? See blue head.
But, why do I have ta tilt my head sideways? Cuz you lean backwards.

But I don't know how ta lean forwards. Stand in front of a target with end of front stab 6-inches away from touching the target. Yes, target cannot be on the floor. Get middle of target all the way up to shoulder high.
Then, stand in front of the target so that the end of front stab is 6-inches away. GLUE feet to the floor
and then, make the end of front stab touch the target.

BUT how? Lean FORWARDS. HOW do I lean forwards? Put more weight on the left ankle.
MOVE left armpit FORWARDS in front of your left ankle, until the end of front stab touches the target.
New photo.

BUT, if I lean forwards, the string is soo far away from my nose, even though I a forcing the stab to touch the target.
STop leaning neck backwards, and get your neck vertical,
drop your chin so your head is vertical,
tilt head to the LEFT so your eyeballs are both the same height. See BLUE head.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

BowtechJerry said:


> Also I downloaded your "Nuts and Bolts Of Archery". very well thought out piece of literature. What about my d-loop length and draw length? Is there anything I should do with that to maybe make it so I don't have to put my head forward to look down my peep to see my sights?


Draw actually looks fine. I placed the yellow triangle to match your string angle, in the BEFORE photo,
and the doctored AFTER photo, with the BLUE head. You mostly have a posture problem.
If you have ZERO idea about what standing VERTICAL FEELS like, use a plumb bob.












When I shove your head FORWARDS, so middle of neck is directly above belly button,
so middle of head is centered between ankles (see BLUE head),
then, the string angle, the same full draw string angle touches your nose. So, you have a posture problem, not a bow draw length issue


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Do a plumb bob photo, with your bow, and see how things change.


----------



## BowtechJerry (Jan 9, 2020)

Will do.


----------

